# Blanks!



## Joe S. (Mar 10, 2014)

Felt like taking pictures of blanks. Nothing too special, I just felt like posting. I didn't notice the black in the corners until I uploaded, sorry about that!











Edit: now that I look at them on screen, these aren't very good at all...


----------



## gimpy (Mar 10, 2014)

really not bad photo's, you can see the grain.

Now, let's see them finished:wink:


----------



## yorkie (Mar 10, 2014)

That Asian Satin wood looks a lot like curly Pyinma.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 10, 2014)

That's what I ordered from woodturningz, I was wondering if it's an equivalent name or a simple case of mislabeling.


----------



## MikeinSC (Mar 11, 2014)

Joe, I think I can tell you why you feel the photo's weren't as good as you liked. The lighting is uneven.

My guess is that you had only one light to light the blanks. The Inverse Square Law is affecting your pics. Basically, the law goes on to explain how light falls off the further away you are from the source. The reason that your white background has a gradient is because the light is falling off from the source. You could look at adding a seperate light to evenly light the background and another light to light the blank. 

If your camera has the ability to use Spot Metering, that could also help.  It could help the camera to not average all of exposure and affect the picture.

Hopt this helps some.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 11, 2014)

Dry wood blanks don't show its potential until they get coated with something, water will do for a few minutes (for the pics)

Cheers
George


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 11, 2014)

That Thuya burl is gonna make one bodacious pen!


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 11, 2014)

MikeinSC said:


> Joe, I think I can tell you why you feel the photo's weren't as good as you liked. The lighting is uneven.
> 
> My guess is that you had only one light to light the blanks. The Inverse Square Law is affecting your pics. Basically, the law goes on to explain how light falls off the further away you are from the source. The reason that your white background has a gradient is because the light is falling off from the source. You could look at adding a seperate light to evenly light the background and another light to light the blank.
> 
> ...


My light was the sun...


----------

